# Patient left AMA



## randiroyder (Mar 27, 2009)

If a patient leaves AMA and the doctor does a discharge summary can we still code a discharge for this day?

Thanks for the help, Randi:


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, you can.


----------



## randiroyder (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your help


----------

